# Need some help on picking out a plow



## Mmazz365 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for some insite on what plow I should get.

Truck: 2016 GMC 2500hd Sierra Duramax
Truck problem: Duramax on a 5200lb front axle

So my problem is that Boss Dealers give me flak about having a heavy motor on a lighter front axle.

I plow a 2 mile private dirt road, my angled difficult 400 foot driveway, and a few neighbors driveways .I have had a Boss V plow on my previous truck and loved it, but am having aa difficult time getting a plow.

I'm open game for straight blades or v plows but prefer v plows. I'm also fair game for a lighter duty plow.

I know I know, Boss and Western are outstanding but I've been considering saving some money and would consider like a Snowdogg etc. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have been hanging the biggest plow that I can get on my duramaxes since duramaxes came to the scene.

Pick what YOU want. It will be fine.


----------



## Mmazz365 (Nov 14, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have been hanging the biggest plow that I can get on my duramaxes since duramaxes came to the scene.
> 
> Pick what YOU want. It will be fine.


I would think with a timbren ses setup on the front I wouldn't have an issue with any plow. I'm just getting frustrated with installers giving me issues on what the "specs" say about this front axle.

As per what I want, that's a great question. I'd like to save a few bucks but want something to last as long as possible .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

For practical purposes, Phil is right. The weight restrictions are usually very conservative from the truck MFG. If you are not traveling with the plow, the weight won't make any difference. That doesn't mean that the dealers dont have to follow a CYA policy to avoid being sued, though.

For customers concerned with weight, I often recommend the Boss 7.5 standard duty. It's a bit narrow for a 3/4 ton, but it is considerably lighter than most 8 footers while still being made reasonably heavy duty - everything rearward of the mold board is exactly the same as what they use on an 8, 8.5 or 9'.

That said, it's still a straight blade. If you are used to a V plow, it will undoubtedly feel like a step down


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have been hanging the biggest plow that I can get on my duramaxes since duramaxes came to the scene.
> 
> Pick what YOU want. It will be fine.


 Ditto Phil, My duramax has know issues with a fisher 9' plow accept for the dreaded transfer case. Don't think that issue had anything to do with the plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mmazz365 said:


> I would think with a timbren ses setup on the front I wouldn't have an issue with any plow.


Just for the record, timbrens make absolutely 0 change in how much weight the front end will handle and changes nothing about what is recommended.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Just for the record, timbrens make absolutely 0 change in how much weight the front end will handle and changes nothing about what is recommended.


This is correct, it only helps the sag.


----------



## Mmazz365 (Nov 14, 2018)

FredG said:


> This is correct, it only helps the sag.


Ah, well then sounds like the last boss installer i talked to didn't know what he was talking about lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mmazz365 said:


> Ah, well then sounds like the last boss installer i talked to didn't know what he was talking about lol


There going by Manufacturers specs. Phil and Myself are going by real life experience. Good Luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have timbrens on my duramax, I have timbrens on my 6.0 truck...

Both trucks I am still overloading the front GVWR rating with my 9.6 MVP3... don't care

Your Boss dealer and Fred here are both correct. They do not change the ratings. 

We are just telling you what the dealer cannot by law.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Unless you are leaving the plow on all the time and/or doing a lot of traveling with the plow up in the air I don't really see an issue here. Most of the time the plow is going to be on the ground thus taking the weight off of the front axle anyway. And yes, the dealers and mfg's have to cover themselves so most but not all will under spec there stuff just so you won't get carried away. It can be a safety thing especially if you consider loaders. If a few extra bucks isn't going to take food of your table the get what you want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Airbags are your friend...Timbrens are your enemy. 

I'm running 8611 or whatever they're called on 2500's. Gas and Cummings. Over 100K on the Cummings and had 1 axle joint replaced.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Airbags are your friend...Timbrens are your enemy.
> 
> I'm running 8611 or whatever they're called on 2500's. Gas and Cummings. Over 100K on the Cummings and had 1 axle joint replaced.


no airbags available for IFS trucks... timbrens are only thing available for GMS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> no airbags available for IFS trucks... timbrens are only thing available for GMS


Another reason to buy real trucks...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya SKWM. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ya SKWM. :laugh:


Finally figured it oot..."M" stands for "Mark".


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another reason to buy real trucks...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally figured it oot..."M" stands for "Mark".


Bingo...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally figured it oot..."M" stands for "Mark".


 That's what I was thinking when Buff first posted, then in another thread buff said it did not stand for Mark. I thought it was :terribletowel:then you told me it was minion.

You guys sure know how to get somebody discombobulated!!    :laugh:


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Have them do the mount and wiring then buy a really clean used V that you want.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> Have them do the mount and wiring then buy a really clean used V that you want.


Since your from GR do you know our fearless leader? MR Oomkes.  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol. I don't believe I do.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drock78 said:


> Lol. I don't believe I do.


Just look for the salt pile looming on the horizon


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> Lol. I don't believe I do.


He's got that big compound with 25 acres all fenced in with guard dogs and the sign that sez, private road keep out trespassers will be shot on site. :laugh:


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol. That's funny! With the shortage of salt this year, probably alot like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Since your from GR do you know our fearless leader? MR Oomkes.  :laugh: :laugh:


Leader???

Mr is my dad, I'm not old.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Leader???
> 
> Mr is my dad, I'm not old.


YA SKWM. :laugh:


----------

